# New Store!!!



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Just wanted to let you all know that Croz and I am starting my our own fish store. 
As of now we will be selling piranha only! And every kind you can think of.

If you have any intrest you can call me @ 1-902-463-7616 , ask for nick or
1-902-209-2948 and ask for Mark. we can also be reached by e-mail @ [email protected], [email protected], or [email protected], or via PM through Piranha-fury

Sorry to say but we will only be dealing with people within Nova Scotia Canada as of right now. Here are a few pics of the store.
ps. take into concideration I am just starting out, and there are a few more tanks that I did not show yet.

Ps.. The store name is Don't Go In The Water, not dogointhewater,







my bad

(MODS - ActivePulse has paid all applicable seller fees and this thread should not be removed. thanks. Xenon)


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

2nd


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

3rd


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

4th


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

5th


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

6th


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Great stuff man!!! congrats!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

nice stuff


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wow, one day im gonna have a house that looks like that and it wont be a store.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks







It did not take to long to build everything, but it was a bitch trying to fit it into such a small room!

I will be putting up a list within a few hours.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

good luck man


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats! All the best in your new venture!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

nice! good luck!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i would defenitally sell more than jusr piranahas, you would get a lot more bisnuss with more of a variety, just get good filtration on something like a 125g and fill it with tetras, mollies, ect.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes that is a good idea , but for right now I just want to see what the market is around here! as for my 125 gallon, I am using that for my 7 inch Elongatus , so I don't think he would be too happy about me moving him to another tank


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

awesome man, get some huge rhoms and ill catch up to you


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, im jsut saying setup another tank for crappy community fish


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

we'll definitly be talking.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

congrats and good luck.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

sweet! im thinking of doing something like that here in cali, cuz i know alot of ppl hate the shipping costs out here from ash and pedro, no offence to ash and pedro tho, cuz we all know they are the best in the biz.

GL with the store!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

how are you gonna get piranhas in the state and have a store with piranhas when very many people know that piranhas are illegal in cali???


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

dont trip. i have my ways


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey man, thats great, canadian p business, im wondering , are u willing to ship out to b.c. cause if you are willing to ship fish, u will def have some customers, i know of quite a few ppl out here tryin to get terns and pirayas but are detured cause of shipping and border fees from teh states,


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

it looks good, keep us updated


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

m8 that is wicked fair play

what ps r u gunna sell and were you gunna import them from 
south america i no but were ??
cheers


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn Nicholas, that was unexpected









All the best of luck to you and your enterprise















Looks good so far!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

congrats. Your electic bill is gonna run wild! Perhaps a nice large sump to run all the tanks would be a better idea.

Looking forward to the fish your gonna stock


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

good luck man


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

are you buying the piranhas at retail prices or do you have some type of hook up?


----------



## Malawi Maniac (Jul 19, 2004)

Great idea, hope it all works out for you. I'll have to drop in soon.

Maniac


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Mate,

What can I say :nod:

That is a super fish shop and as soon as I've finished school I know where I will be coming!!!

Was it an expensive investment or was it cheaper than you expected?

How long did it take to set it up and what are those tanks runing on?

Sorry for the amount of questions it's just that is exactly what I want!!

Shame I live in England









Thanks

EddC


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

It was expensive but not as bad as it could have been.

Our LFS was changing their layout so they were selling all their tanks cheap then we got them even cheaper when we bought bulk, we bought all the filters and heaters new but got a nice discount because of bulk.

We built the stands ourselves and saved a bunch of money but we think it looks a lot better than anything we could have bought to hold that many tanks.

Anyway I need to get to work.

Croz , (ActivePulse)'s partner in crime.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

wheres the list?


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks Croz,

EddC


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

good luck with the store man, hopefully it all works out for ya.


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

How many tanks do you have in total and what are there sizes?
Are you creating a website?

Thanks

EddC


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

wow, that looks just like my house. I love it









are those 40 gallon breeders?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wheres the freekin list, uhh, i want to see wut u be gettin YO


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Niiiiiiice :nod: ....Congrats and Good luck on ur bussiness


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

We are just waiting on our fish then we will have the list. Sorry its taking a little longer than we thought.


----------



## brain240 (Jun 23, 2004)

Good luck with your busines enjoy it and learn from it..


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Can't wait for that list!!!

Thanks

EddC


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Sorry for the wait guys!! I will post our piranha list tonight!
Our first shipment that we are getting is going to be around 68 piranha with around 15 different species , check back soon


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

When you get your piranhas will you ever ship to the U.S.???


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

that's real cool guys. i think we all want our own Ps room one day :laugh:


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nice. can't wait


----------



## brain240 (Jun 23, 2004)

> When you get your piranhas will you ever ship to the U.S.???


And when europe???


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Awsome man.. good job!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Awesome Man, I am always thinking oi would love to open up my own LFS, But i dont have the cash maybe someday. The best of luck to you with the new business


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> wow, that looks just like my house. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nitrofish......you are my new hero. That is a f*cking sweet setup!!!

Good luck to you guys!!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks guys now we are just waiting for our fish. then we will be all ready to go.


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

When will the list be up?

Thanks

EddC


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

we are getting fish on tuesday.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

I wish all the the best to you guys, it takes balls to invest a chunk of your hard earned money into a business venture.

Just by reading this thread i can tell you both, you better learn how to ship properly. You want to be able to satisfy every customer possible.

Recieving a dead P, when you're just starting out can be fatal to your business. Positive word of mouth is better than a full page ad in the yellow pages.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

for sure thats why we are not going to ship right away.

thanks for the complements and its hard to spend all them money but you have to spend money to make money.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Croz said:


> for sure thats why we are not going to ship right away.
> 
> thanks for the complements and its hard to spend all them money but you have to spend money to make money.


 You got it









You're on the right track.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Shipment comes in tomorrow can't wait. its going to be sick!!!


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

you should sell live food too, crayfish, shrimps, minnows , you get the idea, anything other than poopy goldfish


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> wow, that looks just like my house. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn man, you're hardcore














.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

(ActivePulse) said:


> Shipment comes in tomorrow can't wait. its going to be sick!!!


 Man no Kidding, Finally a reputable FW dealer in the Maritimes.... Post Pics when you get your shipment!!!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

will do , there are going to be lots of pictures


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

you should ask xenon if you can place a pinned topic in the canada forms so that you can post updated lists and all your pics.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

it will be up tomorrow as soon as we get back with the fish, you will see tomorrow its a nice order.

look for the new topic from us later tomorrow night


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

very Nice bro GL


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Also for everyone imformation we will have a website called :

www.DontGoInTheWater.com

within the next week!


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

When you start shipping let me know


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

list?


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Here is the list :

(Species) ----------- (Quantity)

-Brandtii- -1-
-Piraya- -15- 
-Super reds- -30-
-Ruby red spilos- -16-
-Elongatus- -2-
-Ternz- -6-
-Cariba- -20- 
-Black Rhoms- -2-

We are still wating to do up our prices , which will be up by tonight!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

NICE!! Are you going to post the sizes along with the prices?


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

yes we will: well i can post thier size now:

Brantii- 3 inch
Piraya- 2-3 inch
Super Reds- 2-3 inch
Ruby red Spilos- 2-2.5 inch
Elongatus - 4.5-5-6 inch
Ternz- 2 inch
Cariba - 2-3 inch
Rhoms- 4-5.5 inch


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

quick question, can some request a fish at a certian size and u order it or is it more of they send it and you see what it is.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

yes you can most times, but you would have to contact us before our shipment was sent out to us.

you can call us @1-(902) 463-7616 or1-(902) 209-2948


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Also you can look in the canadian forsale section for pics and other information!


----------

